# Marriage in the Philippines



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi I am an Australian living in the Philippines for three years on an age pension, I have sent an email to International centrelink asking about marriage in the Philippines as I have heard different stories, that if you get married Centrelink puts you on a married pension(which is less than single) but your spouse gets nothing due to the fact your spouse is not an Australian resident. I have also heard some do still get the full single pension after marriage? I have Aussie friends who are on a Military Pension got married in the Philippines and get a full pension. Help anyone


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

First of all Danman...welcome to the forum.

I just noticed that this is your very first post and no one has replied to it...which is extremely unusual and rare, so I apologize for you not getting a response to your concern/question. With that being said, I am not from Australia and I am not familiar with the situation you are asking about so unfortunately I cannot assist you but I do have a couple of friends who are from Australia and living here in the Philippines. I will ask them if they know the answer to this question or have a suggestion and I will get back to you if I find out anything.

However...if all else fails...(maybe some of the Aussie guys are vacationing right now or something and have not seen your post...which keeps slipping further down the list where no one will see it eventually),...try waiting a few more days and then try posting this question again on the Forum in a new post and instead of putting *"Marriage in the Philippines"* in your title, try putting a different title that has the *Centrelink* or *Australian Marriage* name in the title to better get the attention of someone who might be able to assist you.

Maybe: "Australian Marriage Pension" or "Centrelink Pension" or something along those lines. As long as it grabs the attention of the Aussie crowd and increase your chances of contacting someone who can actually answer your question. With that being said, on something this important, you may want the answer to come from an expert and that would mean going directly to the source and contact the Australian Department responsible for issuing this pension and see what they say...just to be safe and sure of the answer you receive.

By just putting Marriage in the Philippines, it would grab anyone's attention, as it did mine, and then after reading the post, realizing that most of us cannot help you, and we move on...and hence, you never got a reply.

But by changing the title of your post to something that is exclusively Aussie, you would attract the attention of the Australian members of this forum and have a better chance of someone responding to your request for assistance in this matter.

Again, welcome to the Forum and it really is unusual that no one would reply like this...these are an awesome bunch of people gathered together in this Forum and the vast majority of them will do everything in their power to assist another Expat. Don't give up on us yet!


----------



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks for your reply Cebu Citizen, I have researched the subject I was trying to find an answer to and it turns out if an Australian Age Pension gets married in the Philippines he gets a married pension rate (which is less than single) and his spouse gets nothing because your spouse is not an Australian resident. My thoughts are in your old age if you marry here the Government should leave you on the single pension. You would think in your old age the Government would be a little kind to you. CEbu Citizen thanks for your welcome to the group


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Don't know if this is relevant or not but several years ago before I met my Wife, I was cohabitating with a Filipina who was widowed by an Aussie Military man. We lived at different times in Danao City, Cebu, Philippines - Globe, Az, USA - and Woolowin, Suburb of Brisbane, Aus. She was required to always maintain her address as Woolowin and refused(to my benefit) to discuss marriage as she would lose her pension by remarriage after being Widowed by and receiving a pension from the Aus Military. I do not know if she was receiving his full pension or some percentage of it. Just as well it did not work out in the long run as she was a hopeless gambler and we finally just went our separate ways.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Is there a legal requirement to discuss you marital status with your home country. Your wife does not qualify for any pension so don't mention her.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Danman said:


> Thanks for your reply Cebu Citizen, I have researched the subject I was trying to find an answer to and it turns out if an Australian Age Pension gets married in the Philippines he gets a married pension rate (which is less than single) and his spouse gets nothing because your spouse is not an Australian resident. My thoughts are in your old age if you marry here the Government should leave you on the single pension. You would think in your old age the Government would be a little kind to you. CEbu Citizen thanks for your welcome to the group



Danman;

I am surprised at that. In the US, we get a little extra added to our pension if we have a spouse and also a little extra if we have children or if we are taking care of ailing and aged parents. They do not punish us because we are married...

It is not a lot extra but every little bit helps!

You are absolutely right about your thoughts because if your government does not recognize your spouse by not awarding her any pension amount because she is not an Aussie citizen, then why do they cut your pension amount just because you married someone they do not recognize to begin with?

I am sure the Philippine government does not report local marriages to other countries...are you required by law to report a marriage if you get married overseas to a foreign person, (non Aussie), from another country?

Don't do anything illegal but it's just a thought...


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Don't do anything illegal but it's just a thought...


I'm guessing that falsifying information given to Centrelink would be illegal.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tiz said:


> I'm guessing that falsifying information given to Centrelink would be illegal.


Assuming there is no legal requirement to register the marriage, there will be no reason to contact centre link so nothing is falsified.


----------



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks Cebu Citizen I wish Australian would adopt the ideas America has concerning pensions because when you retire you want to enjoy life...many thanks


----------



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi Tiz yes you are right thats why I decided not to marry.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Tiz said:


> I'm guessing that falsifying information given to Centrelink would be illegal.


But no one said anything about falsifying information given to Centrelink...

If they do not specifically ask for the information...who says you are required to volunteer the info???


----------



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

Before I posted on this forum I had emailed International Centrelink telling them I was planning to marry and asked if there was any forms i had to fill out and lodge, International Centelink emailed me back saying they could not email me any forms but if I have a problem here to ring them. Thanks to all who have taken the time to give their input on my post "Marriage in the Philippines"


----------

